# STONE QUARY TOOLS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one know what they call the tools they use top split / cut slabs of stone?

I see thne on one of the discovery chanel programs. 

You Drill a row of holes and use these tools to split the stone. 

Got a sourse for them? 

John J.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

Would that be old or new technology???


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Feathers and wedges? - http://hardwareaisle.thisoldhouse.com/2008/09/feathers-and-we.html 

they have them here - http://www.stonetooldepot.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=12 and other places via google 

-Brian


----------

